# vessel sink drains terrible



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

haven't delt with alot of vessel sinks, doing a reno at customers house a mobile he complains how sink drains slow,i check the line is not vented,tell him it should be vented properly,install a vent and new trap,had also replaced line earlier under trailer so i know its not blocked.watertest sink and it is still slower than sh**t , sink has a strainer with the little holes in it. is it possible it is air locking due to the fact the sink doesn't have an overflow? has anyone delt with this and what was the solution.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I have seen that happen. a vessel sink with no overflow and a grid strainer. another fun one i have seen is with the drain that you press down on once to open and once more to close will slam shut when you drain it. It was funny. stupid designer foo foo sinks.


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

I've seen that many times, grid strainers without overflows are notorious for it, find a different drain assembly for the sink and good luck


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

xyleman said:


> haven't delt with alot of vessel sinks, doing a reno at customers house a mobile he complains how sink drains slow,i check the line is not vented,tell him it should be vented properly,install a vent and new trap,had also replaced line earlier under trailer so i know its not blocked.watertest sink and it is still slower than sh**t , sink has a strainer with the little holes in it. is it possible it is air locking due to the fact the sink doesn't have an overflow? has anyone delt with this and what was the solution.


 
Not only is it common, it's guaranteed. It's well known that grid strainers for lavs or vessel sinks have this problem.

Switch to a pop-up assembly and problem solved. 


It's always an air bubble trapped under the grid. If you rub your fingers over it fast the bubble will pop and the water will drain normally. 

Kinda defeats the purpose of washing your hands though...:blink:


I'm setting 2 this wednesday, they are unique for sure.


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

i agree. guaranteed to drain slow. very bad idea


----------



## MD plumber (Jan 11, 2011)

I've ran in to this also installing a pop up assembly is the best way to go.

Sent from my DROIDX using Plumbing Zone


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks for the input,guess i'll just switch it to a pop up style and be done with it ,i was suspect about the grid style strainer.at least i know its properly vented now:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Either that or sell them on the push button style, like this one:






​


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Either that or sell them on the push button style, like this one:
> 
> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9703"/>


Hate those vessel sinks! From an install POV as well as a HO POV.
Especially the really thick ones that no PO on the planet will let you thread on the nut to the bottom.

A friend of mine told me he once had to take a belt sander to the bottom of a vessel basin, just to get the tailpiece to grab...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

You ought to see the sinks I'm installing wednesday... going to be interesting. I'll take pictures. I roughed them in last week.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Not only is it common, it's guaranteed. It's well known that grid strainers for lavs or vessel sinks have this problem.
> 
> Switch to a pop-up assembly and problem solved.
> 
> ...


 I'm partial to the Flip/Roll Top drain assemblies for vessel sinks lacking an overflow.

Much more open surface area than a pop up or lift and turn drain assembly.


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Drill out the grid style ones, use a slightly larger drill bit and just drill each hole out a little larger. Can't even notice it was drilled...


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

xyleman said:


> haven't delt with alot of vessel sinks, doing a reno at customers house a mobile he complains how sink drains slow,i check the line is not vented,tell him it should be vented properly,install a vent and new trap,had also replaced line earlier under trailer so i know its not blocked.watertest sink and it is still slower than sh**t , sink has a strainer with the little holes in it. is it possible it is air locking due to the fact the sink doesn't have an overflow? has anyone delt with this and what was the solution.


Wait, wait, a vessel sink in a mobile home?! Isn't that like putting lipstick on a pig?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> I'm partial to the Flip/Roll Top drain assemblies for vessel sinks lacking an overflow.
> 
> Much more open surface area than a pop up or lift and turn drain assembly.


Who makes it and where do you get it?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

422 plumber said:


> Who makes it and where do you get it?


Sonoma Forge makes a version of it that is available in most finishes, I have never seen a difference between it and lift and turn drains as far as drain speed. We almost always installed vessel sinks with a counter mounted pop up assembly unless the counter top was made of glass or glass tile.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Sonoma Forge makes a version of it that is available in most finishes, I have never seen a difference between it and lift and turn drains as far as drain speed. We almost always installed vessel sinks with a counter mounted pop up assembly unless the counter top was made of glass or glass tile.


 Sorry, but that's just asinine.

And here's why; Most vessel sinks don't have an overflow, whereas most, meh, **** it, all "pop up assemblies" are designed for lavatories with overflows.

As far as drain speed goes, it doesn't take a Rocket Scientist to understand that less surface area equals less time to empty the vessel.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> Who makes it and where do you get it?


 I buy mine from Seattle Interiors, who buy them from Mountain Plumbing Products.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> I buy mine from Seattle Interiors, who buy them from Mountain Plumbing Products.


Now that drain is the Cats Azz! :thumbup:

http://mountainplumbing.com/mt743


----------



## Pipe Dreams (Feb 10, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Sorry, but that's just asinine.
> 
> And here's why; Most vessel sinks don't have an overflow, whereas most, meh, **** it, all "pop up assemblies" are designed for lavatories with overflows.
> 
> As far as drain speed goes, it doesn't take a Rocket Scientist to understand that less surface area equals less time to empty the vessel.


The picture you posted is also for a sink with an overflow is it not? Most of the vessel sinks I have put in come with the drain assembly and the nut and washer at the bottom actually hold the sink to the counter top so you most likely can't just make any old thing work.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Pipe Dreams said:


> The picture you posted is also for a sink with an overflow is it not? Most of the vessel sinks I have put in come with the drain assembly and the nut and washer at the bottom actually hold the sink to the counter top so you most likely can't just make any old thing work.


 Good catch. The Roll/Flip top drain assembly is available with or without overflow cut-outs.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Sorry, but that's just asinine.
> 
> And here's why; Most vessel sinks don't have an overflow, whereas most, meh, **** it, all "pop up assemblies" are designed for lavatories with overflows.
> 
> As far as drain speed goes, it doesn't take a Rocket Scientist to understand that less surface area equals less time to empty the vessel.


Jaclo Products makes a pop up w/o an overflow for this exact application, to assume I was referring to a standard pop up is asinine.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Jaclo Products makes a pop up w/o an overflow for this exact application, to assume I was referring to a standard pop up is asinine.


 Actually, to reference a product without posting a link is asinine, not to mention a huge waste of my time KTS.

Get the **** over yourself.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Chill......


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Now that drain is the Cats Azz! :thumbup:
> 
> http://mountainplumbing.com/mt743


 They definitely fill a void.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Airgap said:


> Chill......


 Okie-Dokie.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Okie-Dokie.


 'And a shiver ran up my spine'. . . . . .


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Now that drain is the Cats Azz! :thumbup:
> 
> http://mountainplumbing.com/mt743


You had to mention cats...

I think our senior friend WS, is in a bit of a feline frenzy... By the constant cycling of his avatar... :jester:


----------

